# Jinma 224 4WD Info. Resource



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Not sure if any of you have seen this before but I figured I would pass it along. Here is a very good info. and resource page on how to's and this owner's experience. Sure would be nice to have them tell us more about their experiences and observations right here! :truth: Very well written! :thumbsup: 

Chinese Crate Tractor Assembly


----------

